# 6220+horst pics



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Me and my dad run a cole crop operation in milton, on. Our equipment sits all winter so i decided to get a plow for our 6220 we have. I ended up getting a 12' 4000 series for it with manual flip up ends. The tractor is mainly used for spraying and driving in rows, so it does have narrow tires but i got a ballast box for it so hopefully it pushes alright. I got a contract to plow for a company here in town and luckily all the buildings i will be plowing are within 5 min from our farm so it looks to have worked out well. Anywaise heres some pics.
























Our 3520 we got a few years back. It gets used to do all the work around the house, and then we use it in our greenhouses to mix soil for bedding plants.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow cant wait to see action pix! that 6220 is enormous man!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave is gonna love this one!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Very Nice, what company are you working for?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

nice outfit!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

How heavy are those end plates? That could be a pain to flip up all the time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JpLawn;1115554 said:


> How heavy are those end plates? That could be a pain to flip up all the time.


I bet your back gets a little stronger when you look at the price between manual flip and hydraulic.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah they are really heavy, takes about all i have to flip them up, but like the last guy said, my back did get stronger when i saw the price. I lifted them up a couple times to see if i could find the sweet spot for where they pivot, and that seemed to make it a little easier to lift. All in all though it seems to be a really well built blade. The harness i got was on a 6430 demo tractor and it had a snowwing on it, so all the plumbing for the snowwing is still on the harness. Its nice because if i ever decide to get one its all ready to hook up.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice tractors. How many horse is the 6220?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

What is the price difference between the 2? If it was only $1,000 then I would go hydraulic. But if it was much more then the manual flip would be the choice. Its a very nice setup. Get us some action pics when you get snow.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

90eng, 72pto. Its been a good tractor. Dad bought it new in 05 and since then we've put 1200hrs on it, only issue so far was one of the fittings on a line that went to the injector started leaking.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

JpLawn;1115615 said:


> What is the price difference between the 2? If it was only $1,000 then I would go hydraulic. But if it was much more then the manual flip would be the choice. Its a very nice setup. Get us some action pics when you get snow.


I'm not 100% sure what the price diff was, but i did ask the deere salesmen how much and it was quite a bit, over a thousand i think, and i'd have to run a diverter on the tractor since it only has 2 remotes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to plowsite! Nice machine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Saliba;1115630 said:


> I'm not 100% sure what the price diff was, but i did ask the deere salesmen how much and it was quite a bit, over a thousand i think, and i'd have to run a diverter on the tractor since it only has 2 remotes.


Nice looking tractor. If you bought hydrofold wings your into the same money as a Snowing. Also the hydraulic wings are very high maintenance. A 12ft Snowing and harness should be in the 13-14k price range depending on what type of deal they gave you at Elmira. Your blade was most likely about 2k less. Make sure you retourqe your mount after the first couple of snows, good luck with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I am green with envy that you have such a beautiful money maker in your barn.

Looks great! Good luck with it and make lots of $


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

JD Dave;1115819 said:


> Nice looking tractor. If you bought hydrofold wings your into the same money as a Snowing. Also the hydraulic wings are very high maintenance. A 12ft Snowing and harness should be in the 13-14k price range depending on what type of deal they gave you at Elmira. Your blade was most likely about 2k less. Make sure you retourqe your mount after the first couple of snows, good luck with it.


So a snowing is about the same price as a 12' with hydro end plates? That don't make sense. I would think the snowing would be more by a few thousand. Ether way they are nice plows.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JpLawn;1115832 said:


> So a snowing is about the same price as a 12' with hydro end plates? That don't make sense. I would think the snowing would be more by a few thousand. Ether way they are nice plows.


Well if I can buy a 4000 series 12-18 Snowing for $8500 and hydraulic end plates cost around $3200 or you can buy manual flip ones for $1785. The price book I have is from 2008 so I could be a bit off. The Snowing might be a little more money but not much, It will also cost you around 2k+ for the exrta 2 remotes you'll need ot run it though. Either way the OP has a really nice productive tractor, sorry for the derail.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Saliba;1115449 said:


> Me and my dad run a cole crop operation in milton, on. Our equipment sits all winter so i decided to get a plow for our 6220 we have. I ended up getting a 12' 4000 series for it with manual flip up ends. The tractor is mainly used for spraying and driving in rows, so it does have narrow tires but i got a ballast box for it so hopefully it pushes alright. I got a contract to plow for a company here in town and luckily all the buildings i will be plowing are within 5 min from our farm so it looks to have worked out well. Anywaise heres some pics.
> Our 3520 we got a few years back. It gets used to do all the work around the house, and then we use it in our greenhouses to mix soil for bedding plants.


Sweet tractors. purplebou

One question, what's a "cole crop"?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

cretebaby;1115853 said:


> One question, what's a "cole crop"?


When I read it earlier I had to Google what it was. Apparently it's a group of vegetables like broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower. (That's if I understood it correctly)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;1115868 said:


> When I read it earlier I had to Google what it was. Apparently it's a group of vegetables like broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower. (That's if I understood it correctly)


Thanks. Not sure why I didn't just Google it.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Saliba;1115597 said:


> Yeah they are really heavy, takes about all i have to flip them up, but like the last guy said, my back did get stronger when i saw the price. I lifted them up a couple times to see if i could find the sweet spot for where they pivot, and that seemed to make it a little easier to lift. All in all though it seems to be a really well built blade. The harness i got was on a 6430 demo tractor and it had a snowwing on it, so all the plumbing for the snowwing is still on the harness. Its nice because if i ever decide to get one its all ready to hook up.


Welcome to P.S. Horst makes a great product, you will be very happy. Once you have your back in shape just roll the plow forward until the to pivot pin is vertical/plumb instead of level/horizontal and you will be able to open and close those plates with one hand. Good luck this season!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

JD Dave;1115846 said:


> Well if I can buy a 4000 series 12-18 Snowing for $8500 and hydraulic end plates cost around $3200 or you can buy manual flip ones for $1785. The price book I have is from 2008 so I could be a bit off. The Snowing might be a little more money but not much, It will also cost you around 2k+ for the exrta 2 remotes you'll need ot run it though. Either way the OP has a really nice productive tractor, sorry for the derail.


Dave thanks for the clarification on the prices. Horst makes a great product. I have never priced them, so I was a little confused. The OP does have a really nice set up and I wasn't trying to derail or hijack. Just asking questions from some one who has experience with horst plows. Thanks again


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JpLawn;1115993 said:


> Dave thanks for the clarification on the prices. Horst makes a great product. I have never priced them, so I was a little confused. The OP does have a really nice set up and I wasn't trying to derail or hijack. Just asking questions from some one who has experience with horst plows. Thanks again


No worries it wasn't you on the derail it was me.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

cretebaby;1115853 said:


> Sweet tractors. purplebou
> 
> One question, what's a "cole crop"?


Its a group of vegetables, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, brussel sprouts. We only grow cabbage and cauliflower though. Its a lot of work, takes a good week just to harvest 5 acres with 5 people because theres no combine for these crops.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

A Man;1115974 said:


> Welcome to P.S. Horst makes a great product, you will be very happy. Once you have your back in shape just roll the plow forward until the to pivot pin is vertical/plumb instead of level/horizontal and you will be able to open and close those plates with one hand. Good luck this season!


Not sure if i understand your method quite well haha, ......do you mean angle the blade to the side i wanna flip up? I did notice as i was driving it home from elmira that when i angled it, the blade to tilt down as well, is this the pivot your talking about being vertical?

Thanks for the advice, anything to save my back.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice tractors man, you should be able to move some snow with that bad boy


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice machine. See you around town sometime. :waving:


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Good looking set up. You will like the flip up plates in heavy snow Have a nice winter. tymusic


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking tractors! Good luck this winter!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking setup. Very nice


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Saliba;1116643 said:


> Not sure if i understand your method quite well haha, ......do you mean angle the blade to the side i wanna flip up? I did notice as i was driving it home from elmira that when i angled it, the blade to tilt down as well, is this the pivot your talking about being vertical?
> 
> Thanks for the advice, anything to save my back.


Sorry man, for some reason I was thinking it was mounted on a loader, my advice is usless to you now, regardless have a good winter.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice setup.

We run a 6415 with a 10' blade, and I have a new 6330 premium cab sitting at the dealer waiting for "dealer prep" we are putting a older 12' flink on. 

On the 6415 we are set up similar on tires, and only have about 400#'s on the wheels and a 55 Gallon Drum with concrete as a ballast block, and have no issues. We do run chains all the time however.

Is your hitch or headgear setup by Horst?


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Township1;1118129 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> We run a 6415 with a 10' blade, and I have a new 6330 premium cab sitting at the dealer waiting for "dealer prep" we are putting a older 12' flink on.
> 
> ...


Yep, the harness is a horst harness. So i guess that works out to around 1000lbs of ballast on your tractor?

The box i bought weighs 300lbs empty, and i can put close to 2500lbs of cement in it, i'm thinkin around 1800 should be enough ballast, and if i need more then i can add.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Saliba;1118963 said:


> Yep, the harness is a horst harness. So i guess that works out to around 1000lbs of ballast on your tractor?
> 
> The box i bought weighs 300lbs empty, and i can put close to 2500lbs of cement in it, i'm thinkin around 1800 should be enough ballast, and if i need more then i can add.


1000 is about right - the 1800 should be fine. We run the chains mainly because of the number of hills we have (we are doing roads and cul-de-sacs with them). It will run up them fine without the chains, but you have to reduce speed to much to keep from braking traction.

We actually took delivery of the 6330 today, I was speaking with the salesman about the Horst, wish I could pull the money out of the budget to go that route instead of modifing the mount from our soon to be for sale Ford 6610. I am not looking forward to fabricating it.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Well thats good to know that it pushes ok. That was the one thing i was a little worried about. At first i ordered a 10ft, but then saw that the 12ft was only a few hundred more and it would save me some time in the long run.

Yeah that won't be a fun task, the two tractors are quite different, we have a 5610. It should be a little stronger though on the 6330 because your mounting to a frame this time. Those 6030 premium series are a really nice tractor though, you should love it, and it will be a big step from the 6610.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

ya the 6610 was a POS, likely I usually only had to move it. We were falling a little behind on roadbank mowing over the summer, I stayed late and took it out after about 2 hours I could not walk from clutching the thing.

Drove the new 6330 to our annex today, about 5 miles from our shop - WOW. When it snows I might have to get out of the tandem for a little while and run it. love the "automatic" shifting feature - Only have to shift the ranges.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Township1;1119812 said:


> ya the 6610 was a POS, likely I usually only had to move it. We were falling a little behind on roadbank mowing over the summer, I stayed late and took it out after about 2 hours I could not walk from clutching the thing.
> 
> Drove the new 6330 to our annex today, about 5 miles from our shop - WOW. When it snows I might have to get out of the tandem for a little while and run it. love the "automatic" shifting feature - Only have to shift the ranges.


What kind of tranny did the 6610 have? PowerQuad.?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice unit! Where will you be plowing?


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

cretebaby;1119819 said:


> What kind of tranny did the 6610 have? PowerQuad.?


Dual Range 8/2 - Gave you lots of choices  - It was actually ok plowing, even though it was only 2 Wheel - It was horrible with the boom mower.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

musclecarboy;1119903 said:


> Nice unit! Where will you be plowing?


Some industrial buildings in milton. They're all fairly small except for one that will take a few hours.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres a few pics of it from yesterdays snow.

Couldn't see a thing yesterday morning, thats a road i'm slowly driving on lol.

































So far its been great for pushing, i was a little worried about it being too light for the size of pusher but that ballast really makes a difference. Its got little 12.4x28 front tires that are way undersized for the weight of the blade, I have 35psi in them and they still sag a lot. This will be its 1st and only year with a pusher on it since we just bought a 6430, should be a walk in the park for that thing haha.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saliba;1227221 said:


> Heres a few pics of it from yesterdays snow.
> 
> Couldn't see a thing yesterday morning, thats a road i'm slowly driving on lol.
> 
> ...


You ******* you bought the 6430 premium? Our 6430 pushes no prob even with no counter weight. I dunno about your blade but I noticed a few hoses were rubbing, one rubbed right down to the metal. Glad I caught it the day before the storm.

Do you have what looks like a big air bag in the middle of the blade I think its a pressure relief so if u hit something the fluid goes in there. You should also look into getting the side plates hooked up to hydro so u don't have to jump out all the time to fold them down or up


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, we got a left over 09 ivt from elmira, brand new and saved a ton, had more options then the one i was going to order and it was cheaper. Where were those hoses rubbing? The two hoses that angle the blade on mine were rubbing on the accumulator (the air bag thing your talkin about), dealer made them too short but now they fixed it and no rubbing. Hydros would be nice, but its not bad having to flip them up manually, i only put them down in one lot that i push close to 500' and if the snows really deep i just leave them down for all the industrials i do. I think i saw your guy driving yours down 25 on the storm day, i was in plowing the husky gas station.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is just AWESOME .


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saliba;1228838 said:


> Yeah, we got a left over 09 ivt from elmira, brand new and saved a ton, had more options then the one i was going to order and it was cheaper. Where were those hoses rubbing? The two hoses that angle the blade on mine were rubbing on the accumulator (the air bag thing your talkin about), dealer made them too short but now they fixed it and no rubbing. Hydros would be nice, but its not bad having to flip them up manually, i only put them down in one lot that i push close to 500' and if the snows really deep i just leave them down for all the industrials i do. I think i saw your guy driving yours down 25 on the storm day, i was in plowing the husky gas station.


They fixed it for free? I need to place a call if thats the case. We dont do anything out that way everything is south of steeles. Howden/Blue chip the other cheapo s in town next to Peel has allot of Deeres roaming around town but they run Machinability V blades and run the 7000 series.

There is a really good Hydro shop on 4th line aka esquing line and Lawson close to Manheim auctions.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Grassman09;1229207 said:


> They fixed it for free? I need to place a call if thats the case. We dont do anything out that way everything is south of steeles. Howden/Blue chip the other cheapo s in town next to Peel has allot of Deeres roaming around town but they run Machinability V blades and run the 7000 series.
> 
> There is a really good Hydro shop on 4th line aka esquing line and Lawson close to Manheim auctions.


Yep, they installed it and hoses shouldn't really rub, so they made new hoses, flushed the whole trans/hydraulic system and put all new filters in for free, cannot complain about their service. 
Oh ok, well this was identical to yours, same blade/tractor but didn't have a blower.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saliba;1231474 said:


> Yep, they installed it and hoses shouldn't really rub, so they made new hoses, flushed the whole trans/hydraulic system and put all new filters in for free, cannot complain about their service.
> Oh ok, well this was identical to yours, same blade/tractor but didn't have a blower.


Interesting... Are you running a lighter weight oil? My blade is sllllooooow when its cold.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;1232282 said:


> Interesting... Are you running a lighter weight oil? My blade is sllllooooow when its cold.


We run JD low viscosity in all of our stuff. You can put a transmission heater on them also which really helps. A few of ours have them on them also and they work very well.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'll look into the oil. I do not have the luxury of plugging the deer in at the storage yard. You don't use those machines in the summer at all do you? Can you do light work with it in summer with that oil?


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Grassman09;1232532 said:


> Ok I'll look into the oil. I do not have the luxury of plugging the deer in at the storage yard. You don't use those machines in the summer at all do you? Can you do light work with it in summer with that oil?


I may be wrong, but i think JD Low Vis Hy Guard is the standard oil to run in them winter or summer. All ours are filled with it from the factory, and yours probably has it too. I've never noticed my blade running slower when its cold out, and sometimes its not even plugged in. Maybe check the flow control knobs on the tops of your valves and see if that speeds it up a bit.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saliba;1232776 said:


> I may be wrong, but i think JD Low Vis Hy Guard is the standard oil to run in them winter or summer. All ours are filled with it from the factory, and yours probably has it too. I've never noticed my blade running slower when its cold out, and sometimes its not even plugged in. Maybe check the flow control knobs on the tops of your valves and see if that speeds it up a bit.


I'll look but I think only one of my valves is adjustable. Have EFS coming out to fix the hose that is about to blow and make a longer one of the one I replaced last week that was down to the bare metal.


----------

